# Robert Cray at Hamilton Place - Feb 12th 2011



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Such an amazing show, his playing was on fire and his singing was incredible. Best of all I got to meet him back stage afterwards.


----------



## sscups (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn, I would have made the short drive for that one. 

Are concerts posted here? I'm mad at myself for missing that one.

Glad it was a great show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

sscups said:


> Damn, I would have made the short drive for that one.
> 
> Are concerts posted here? I'm mad at myself for missing that one.
> 
> Glad it was a great show.


We try to post up everything we come across for Canada. Mainly guitar related of course


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

He played the following night in Port Hope. Was an outstanding show, with some of the best sound I've heard in years. He even wore ther same shirt!

CT.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I was in the second row in Hamilton - amazing show, if a bit short at about 90 minutes with an encore of two songs. The whole band played with lots of personality. 
As you can see in the pics, he played through two Matchless amps (couldn't read the model name) and a Fender Vibro-King. Wasn't clear to me if he was switching amps or playing through all at once.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

He's been using that setup at least 15 years now. I think it's wet dry wet, no switching. Mainly the Fender for tones.

CT.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

CocoTone said:


> I think it's wet dry wet, no switching.


Interesting, but confusing. Could you expand on what's going on ? How would they likely be wired - through some kind of mixer, or in series? Why two Matchless amps ?


----------

